# Any Brands to Stay Away From?



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, so I have been reading the different forums, and everyone seems to have their likes and dislikes when it comes to pistols. All of the top makers seem to be making pretty reliable weapons. Are there any brands that you _would not _purchase?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ohhhh, this oughta be good. Gotta watch this one.

:watching::watching::watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My uncle's friend's cousin-in-law had a (insert brand here) and it never worked right! :anim_lol:

I think most problems with gun reliability are caused by the operator. If a company was making crap guns that didn't work, they wouldn't be around too long. 

Otherwise, it comes down to personal preference and budget.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

This topic was already discussed on this thread... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15181


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

hi point.


----------



## seldont (Mar 30, 2008)

New to the forum but somehow reading this thread I just knew that Hi Point would be the first thing mentioned... Just knew it


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

My opinion, stay away from Magtech defense loads. I've seen multiple test of their loads which didn't expand at all.
Go with the big names, they've got it down pretty well.

Oops, thought that was a ammo question. But still, go with the big names and you should be okay.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Phoenix, Llama OMNI, Glock, and Highpoint. You can't trust any of them to work right.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don357 said:


> Phoenix, Llama OMNI, *Glock*, and Highpoint. You can't trust any of them to work right.


Huh? :buttkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don357 said:


> Phoenix, Llama OMNI, Glock, and Highpoint. You can't trust any of them to work right.


Well that's one I'd never thought I'd see; Glock lumped in with Llama and Hi Point. Care to expand on why you put Glock in this category?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I understand Don357 doesn't like Glocks from some of his previous posts.

Don: Saying in this thread that you can't trust them to work right, is what we have a problem with. Even thou you don't like them, you've never said that before that I know of.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=131481


Don357 said:


> Just my personal opinion mind you, but I really don't like Glocks. There's nothing "wrong" with them, They are well made and reliable and fairly accurate. I just won't own one.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=129769


Don357 said:


> 1st, I don't like Glucks.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=126391


Don357 said:


> Not that they're not good guns, they are. I just don't like 'em!


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Its a hard question. Personally I've used even a K-Mart shotgun and Sears muzzleloader, both which worked fine.
Roommate has had some issues with a Bryco Arms 9mm not feeding correctly but right now signs are indicating issues with the magazines, currently awaiting new ones to test that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally avoid Taurus like the plague. Most of the others mentioned here are not considered major brand names. I don't even consider Hi Point in the level of the major brands.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Really, I guess that reliability issue statement was a little off the cuff as far as those Austrian pistols go, they're not un-reliable I guess, not anymore than any other pistol. There are some that are worse! And I don't mean to offend anyone about their choice of firearms. But I don't trust or like Glocks, and would own one only long enough to sell it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don357 said:


> Really, I guess that reliability issue statement was a little off the cuff as far as those Austrian pistols go, they're not un-reliable I guess, not anymore than any other pistol. There are some that are worse! And I don't mean to offend anyone about their choice of firearms. But I don't trust or like Glocks, and would own one only long enough to sell it.


Do you care to elaborate as to why you wouldn't trust a Glock? What problems have you had? Just curious...

-Jeff-


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Personal experiences, I have none. But I have seen (in person) examples of "KA-BOOMED" Glocks, and have read of many more. Enough to know that I don't want one. Looks not withstanding (after all, I shoot a Witness), they're not going to win any beauty contests. Anyway, there's just something about Glocks that gives me a bad feeling in the pit of my stomach. And to quote Walter Cronkite..."And that's the way it is".


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi-Point is the only gun I have owned that I would not buy another.

On a side note my guess is:
Darringer are bad for home defense
Barrett 50 cals are bad for concealed weapons


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

vrodcruiser said:


> On a side note my guess is:
> Darringer are bad for home defense
> *Barrett 50 cals are bad for concealed weapons*


Speak for yourself.. I gots me some long thick pants hehehehe.:anim_lol:

Zhur


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Speak for yourself.. I gots me some long thick pants hehehehe.:anim_lol:
> 
> Zhur


Well I can't say that I know your joking :smt082


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Approach the idea from the other end. Stick to the major brands and you will be fine. Better safe than sorry in self defense.


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

The Beretta 92 and 96 are great if you can figure a good way to carry.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe that glock went kaboom because of +P ammo
glock doesn't recommend +P
(I think that is correct)


----------



## drgriffi1 (Nov 27, 2008)

ttomp said:


> hi point.


Why Hi-Point? Accuracy is great, no misfires with the right ammo, grip is fairly comfortable. Yeah it's cheap, but you can't say a firearm is crap just because it's cheap. Been shooting hi-point for years with no problems whatsoever. For home defense or plinking you can't go wrong, maybe not so great for competitive shooting or public carry protection, but great for everything else.

Unless you have actually had experience with a certain firearm, don't be so quick to dismiss it.

If you want a cheap, reliable handgun Hi-Point is the way to go.

Jennings/Bryco firearms are not the greatest. I have a .32 Bryco that I throw in the car whenever I am going into the city. It has actually fallen apart once, luckily when not being fired. It is a good throw away gun (use once and toss it in the river), but that's about it. Cheap and small, that's why all the "illegals" carry it. Again, not the greatest.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wait for it...

:watching:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Good Lord.

Throw away in the river?

I simply can't respond without being rude. 

Happy Thanksgiving.. meaning that your defense weapon should be your best friend, not something you'd throw in the river after an illegal act. 

Grow up.

Sorry but this is rediculous.

Zhur


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

drgriffi1 said:


> Why Hi-Point? Accuracy is great, no misfires with the right ammo, grip is fairly comfortable. ......
> 
> Unless you have actually had experience with a certain firearm, don't be so quick to dismiss it.
> 
> ......


I do have personal experence with Hi-Point. I had one and tried it for a few years. I even spent a wad of money trying to fix it. I told by gun smiths that it was junk and not worth spending the money to fix it. My Hi-Point did nothing but FTF. Worst of all it had a tendancy to eject the magazine after firing a round or two.

I am sure there are alot of good stories out there about Hi-Point but that is my story and why I vote NO on Hi-Points.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

The Glock comments crack me up,,if I based all my judements on things I've read I'd be a hermit


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

drgriffi1 said:


> It is a good throw away gun (use once and toss it in the river), but that's about it.


Apparently it's that time again for the friendly reminder of ....

WE DO NOT DISCUSS, ALLUDE TO, INSINUATE IN ANY WAY TO, ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY ON THE FORUM! If there is any confusion on this issue, read this thread http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11796

I swear to God, the next person that even mentions doing something illegal, joking or not, is gone!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've owned or shot extensively the following brands/guns: Beretta 96, Bersa 380, KelTec 380, S&W Sigma 40, Kimber CDP, Kimber TLE, Glock 19, Taurus 24/7, Browning Buckmark, SA XD9SC and various wheel guns. I never ran into a lemon that I wouldn't trust to save my life in this group of guns.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

bdp2000 said:


> Wait for it...
> 
> :watching:


:anim_lol:


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt022my glock 19 is a fine gun and i do trust my life with it i had a charles daley 45 auto and it sucked and the taurus revolvers i had would jam because the cylinder timing was off taurus said and these gun were new out of the box and they were junk!


----------



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

EDIT: Oops...didn't read the second page and assumed it ended after the first. Apparenty the situation has been handled already, making my comment irrelevant.


----------

